# Rescued Puppy



## MyFather'sSheep (Dec 5, 2019)

We found a puppy yesterday ans put her in our kennel so the coyotes would not get her. I know she's hungry. Can I give her somw calf milk replacer? She can't be more than a few weeks old.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 5, 2019)

I have used canned milk with some canned dog food to make a "slurpy " for abandoned  pups, and had success with that..  good luck with the puppy


----------



## thistlebloom (Dec 5, 2019)

Here's a guide for hand raising pups. I used this recipe when a neighbors dog had a litter and the runt was failing.
You'll need to scroll down a bit. It's a PDF.


			http://leerburg.com/pdf/bottlefeedingpuppies.pdf


----------



## MyFather'sSheep (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks yall!


----------

